# Truss Iver Johnson



## Rusty72 (Oct 20, 2019)

Here’s another project I bought. Was gonna 
Restore it but just did it with a rattle can.and cleaned it all up. I will be selling it. But I’m keeping the wheels. 




I’m


----------



## Greg M (Oct 20, 2019)

Good decision on the wheels, they really pop!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicely done.
Hammerhead


----------

